# Removed my cloth seats and put in leather ones



## Jcreeec5135 (May 5, 2018)

Here is a picture of the 2014 cruze with cloth seats

And here are the seats I painstakingly cleaned to put in my 2014 cruze ECO they came out of a 2014 Cruze LTZ R/S it took a water hose and a lot of degreaser plus about 2 days with a scrub brush

One problem I ran into is the RS has power seats the ECO does not so I had to switch the rails and that left no room for the hight adjustment i thout I could switch the the power for Manuel but it is built into the free of the seat unfortunately now when I sit in the car the seat goes all the way down and bounces up when I get out I am open to any suggestions on a solution I wish I would have got pictures but next project I will

After all the work here is my finished project i am extactic about the results I'm gonna clean them up more tommorow I'll post again


----------



## Jcreeec5135 (May 5, 2018)

Aldo I want to apologize I just learned how to do this without a post for each step forgive me I'm new


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks good, although it looks like something is missing on the backseat armrest (not sure since my eco does not have the middle armrest). I've been considering doing something similar with mine, or at least finding the backseat with the armrest.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

guuyuk said:


> Looks good, although it looks like something is missing on the backseat armrest (not sure since my eco does not have the middle armrest). I've been considering doing something similar with mine, or at least finding the backseat with the armrest.


Eco manual deleted the armrest making it a 2 cup holder car.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes ('13 eco owner), been looking for the backseat part that has it to swap out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

guuyuk said:


> Yes ('13 eco owner), been looking for the backseat part that has it to swap out.


Gotta find a yard that has a non manual eco and swap the seat. In theory you only need the 60% side but who knows how the color may be off from the one you get and yours. I was gonna do as the OP but gave up after all the searches were $1,100 and up for skins used or $1,500 front seats only. When the car was in production that part was not available at dealership even if you went and yanked the current gen 1 year vin off the lot and ran back to parts with it. 




Jcreeec5135 said:


> Aldo I want to apologize I just learned how to do this without a post for each step forgive me I'm new


Just merged them all a bit ago.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice! Man, they were filthy when you started, but look like a million bucks after cleanup. Have looked in a few yards for leather for my gen2, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Not sure the seat rail issue you're having, as all the seats mount the same (2012-2016) regardless of electric or manual. Two hooks in the front of the rails, and two bolts in the rear. Also all seats plug in and electric features work even if you only had manual to begin with.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Not sure the seat rail issue you're having, as all the seats mount the same (2012-2016) regardless of electric or manual. Two hooks in the front of the rails, and two bolts in the rear. Also all seats plug in and electric features work even if you only had manual to begin with.


Interesting. I just had an offer of $250 and my cloth seats for a set of leather ones. I cannot remember the year - I assume the 2011's are different based on your post, but is there anything I should be sure to get or look at if I do this?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> anthonysmith93 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure the seat rail issue you're having, as all the seats mount the same (2012-2016) regardless of electric or manual. Two hooks in the front of the rails, and two bolts in the rear. Also all seats plug in and electric features work even if you only had manual to begin with.
> ...


I wouldn’t think so, other people have done this conversion with zero issues, just remember heated features won’t work straight up, only electric adjustable features will. 2011 Cruzes have different seats so I’m not sure if they mount the exact same way, I assume they do but you never know.


----------



## Jcreeec5135 (May 5, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Nice! Man, they were filthy when you started, but look like a million bucks after cleanup. Have looked in a few yards for leather for my gen2, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.






My suggestion is copart.Com it's were we bought both I hAve a 2014 cruze eco 6 so Manuel and s 2014 crule ltz r/s for parts we hot both for 3 grand


----------



## Jcreeec5135 (May 5, 2018)

guuyuk said:


> Looks good, although it looks like something is missing on the backseat armrest (not sure since my eco does not have the middle armrest). I've been considering doing something similar with mine, or at least finding the backseat with the armrest.





Blasirl said:


> anthonysmith93 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure the seat rail issue you're having, as all the seats mount the same (2012-2016) regardless of electric or manual. Two hooks in the front of the rails, and two bolts in the rear. Also all seats plug in and electric features work even if you only had manual to begin with.
> ...


I have the cloth ones for sell


----------



## Jcreeec5135 (May 5, 2018)

Merc6 said:


> guuyuk said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good, although it looks like something is missing on the backseat armrest (not sure since my eco does not have the middle armrest). I've been considering doing something similar with mine, or at least finding the backseat with the armrest.
> ...


My 2014 eco Manuel had the rear armrest cup holder even b4 the switch


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jcreeec5135 said:


> I have the cloth ones for sell


If I were to buy, it would be leather.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jcreeec5135 said:


> My 2014 eco Manuel had the rear armrest cup holder even b4 the switch


New or used? Manual deleted that armrest but it's not hard to find that 60% and toss it in a used car. 2015 they went on and deleted floor mats too.


----------

